# Things you need to know ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

HOW CAN YOU LIVE WITHOUT KNOWING THESE THINGS?

Many years ago, in Scotland, a new game was invented. It was ruled 
"Gentlemen Only...Ladies Forbidden"....and thus the word GOLF entered into 
the English language.

The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time TV were Fred and 
Wilma Flintstone. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Every day more money is printed for Monopoly than for the US Treasury. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Men can read smaller print than women can; women can hear better. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Coca-Cola was originally green. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
It is impossible to lick your elbow. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Republicans Suck, but Democrats swallow 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The State with the highest percentage of people who walk to work: Alaska 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The percentage of Africa that is wilderness: 28% ( now get this...) The 
percentage of North America that is wilderness: 38% 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The cost of raising a medium-size dog to the age of eleven: $6,400 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The average number of people airborne over the US any given hour: 
61,000 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The youngest pope was 11 years old. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The first novel ever written on a typewriter: Tom Sawyer. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
The San Francisco Cable cars are the only mobile National Monuments. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history:

Spades -King David; Hearts -Charlemagne; Clubs -Alexander, the Great; 
Diamonds -Julius Caesar 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has both front legs in the 
air, the person died in battle.

If the horse has one front leg in the air, the person died as a result of 
wounds received in battle.

If the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person died of natural 
causes. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Only two people signed the Declaration of Independence on July 4th, John 
Hancock and CharlesThomson. Most of the rest signed on August 2, but the 
last signature wasn't added until 5 years later. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. Half of all Americans live within 50 miles of what?

a Their birthplace 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. Most boat owners name their boats. What is the most popular boat name 
requested? a Obsession 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. If you were to spell out numbers, how far would you have to go until you 
would find the letter "A"? a One thousand 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. What do bulletproof vests, fire escapes, windshield wipers, and laser 
printers all have in common? a All invented by women. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. What is the only food that doesn't spoil? a Honey 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Q. Which day are there more collect calls than any other day of the year? a 
Father's Day 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. 
When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer 
to sleep on. Hence the phrase "goodnight, sleep tight." 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month 
after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all 
the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey beer and because their calendar 
was lunar based, this period was called the honey month...which we know 
today as the honeymoon. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
In English pubs, ale is ordered by pints and quarts.. So in old England, 
when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them "Mind your pints 
and quarts, and settle down. It's where we get the phrase "mind your P's and 
Q's" 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the rim, 
or handle, of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the 
whistle to get some service. "Wet your whistle" is the phrase inspired by 
this practice. 
~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
AND FINALLY 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
At least 75% of people who read this will try to lick their elbow

So did you?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

No way, but August the duece is Icelandic Indepedence Day. I grew up in the hills 5 miles nw of Mountain, ND. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

#3...WRONG.....Men just pretend they don't hear, we hear just as good!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Now I feel like a dumbass, I tried to lick my elbow... :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Yep, me too. Too funny 

RC


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

The deuce is a good time. And yeah, i tried too. :withstupid:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ha Ha I would not have even attempted to try licking my elbow but then I read Jones' post and felt compelled to try. Not even close. :lol:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

That "did you know" website is cool. Your all elbow lickers and your mothers smell of alderberries. Which movie did the line, "your mothers smell of alderberries" come from?

The Africa/North America wilderness thing is kinda tricky. That is land designated by those countries as wild animal habitats controlled by the governement..ie...state and federal parks. Most of Africa is undeveloped and open, actually leaving quit a bit of it as wilderness. Wilderness, is described as having no human habitat. I guess I wouldn't consider a few nomadic tribesmen as modern habitat, but as long as they live on the plains of Africa, it makes that statement possible.

Maybe Gene Simmons could probably like his elbow, but I know I can't.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

We are the knights who say "Nee!"


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Good answer Robert, you are the winner of this weeks trivia question. For your efforts you will be given a lifetime supply of di-hydrogen monoxide to float your boat anytime it isn't solid. In the case it is solid, drill a hole to access the liquid form, for your entertainment pleasure. ENJOY.


----------

